# Vitamin E & fish oil dosage recommendation for puppy



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Cali is 2.8 lbs. How much Vit. E and fish oil do you recommend for her daily? I just don't want to overdo it.

She's suffering from demodex. thx.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I started mine slow, about 1/8t.oil with breakfast. I also feed raw. The Vit E I don't really give much anymore...but when I do it is the liquid in the dropper bottle (NOW brand at the heath food store) and I just give 1 drop as it is potent.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks! She didn't care for the fish oil at all! Probably got a tad down, but turned her nose at halfway through her normal meal.

I should've mentioned, the vit. E is to rub on her demodex spots. Not to take internally. 

thx again!


----------

